# pentium 4 vs pentium 4m



## Andrew (18. Mai 2002)

Hi ich will mir ein notebook kaufen das den pentium 4 enthält. 
Leider zählt der prozessor zu den stromfressenden, so stand es zumindest in einem testergebnis. doch unter "stromfressenden" kann ich mir nicht genaueres vorstellen.ist der verbrauch mit einem pc zu vergleichen, der die gleiche leistung vollbringt? wenn ja würde ich lieber warten bis das notebook mit dem pentium 4m ausgestattet wird


----------

